# Hawaii Reviews for June 2009



## billhall (Jun 1, 2009)

Hawaii June 09


----------



## billhall (Jun 1, 2009)

*Hanalei Bay Resort, Kauai, 5/09/09*

*New Review *


Hanalei Bay Resort 
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 4, 2009)

*Kuhio Banyan Club, Oahu, 5/12/09*

*New Review *


Kuhio Banyan Club 
Reviewer:  Robert Ross​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 7, 2009)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North, Maui, 05/23/09*

*New Review *


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North 
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 7, 2009)

*Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club, Kauai, 12/20/2008*

*New Review *


Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club 
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 8, 2009)

*Royal Sea Cliff, Big Island, 5/16/2009*

*New Review *


Royal Sea Cliff  
Reviewer:  Robert Ross​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 10, 2009)

*Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club, Kauai, 5/22/09*

*New Review *


Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club 
Reviewer:  Mary & George Francis​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## avelox (Jun 11, 2009)

*Thanks for this Review of the HBR*

This is an excellent review. Very well written. Thanks to "anonymous" for taking the time to inform us about his/her May'09 visit to the HBR Resort. It is a beautiful place but many owners report that there are big problems ahead for this place. Exchangers beware! 



billhall said:


> *New Review *
> 
> 
> Hanalei Bay Resort
> ...


----------



## avelox (Jun 11, 2009)

*Thanks for a great review of the KB!*

Thanks to Robert Ross for taking the time to prepare his great review of the Kuhio Banyan and for sharing his many tips and suggestions. I have always been tempted to try out this place as it is usually the only "resort" offered up by Skyauction's search engine whenever I try to use a Resort Certificate purchased from them. Thanks to Robert's timely review of his stay in early May of 2009, I feel a whole lot better about the chance I will take in booking there and will prepare the wife for the noise ahead of time. I certainly agree with Robert's point that since you will usually spend very little time actually in your room while vacationing on Oahu (or any Hawaiian Island for that matter), then the money saved on the room can be enjoyed on many other things. And Robert thoughtfully mentions several of them in his review. Well done, Robert. And I'll certainly keep in mind what "side" of the KB is best to request! And, BTW, ain't no better eating, IMO, than eating the great take outs from the vendors in the Market. Let the high rollers splurge on that overpriced fantasy food that gets served up by the resort restaurants on Waikiki. LOL!  Mahalo, Robert Ross!    



billhall said:


> *New Review *
> 
> 
> Kuhio Banyan Club
> ...


----------



## avelox (Jun 11, 2009)

*Thank to anonymous for this review of the WKORV-N*

Appreciate the review of the WKORV-N submitted by an anonymous owner on 6-6-09 about a stay on May 23 in a 1BR unit. Didn't get his/her mention about getting moved out of an ocean view room in the middle of his/her 2 week stay! Wow!  What is that all about?
Anyway, it was great that this owner mentioned some details, like the non-slip tile in the bathroom and the cutbacks in operations at the restaurant and the poolside cafe due to occupancy rates down 30%. It could get much worse, IMO.
Would have liked to have had much more detail about the 1BR unit, however. No mention of the bath, the size of the place, the parking, the kitchen, the layout, the lanai, the a/c, the TV, etc. 
For a great review about a 2BR unit, I suggest that tuggers scroll down and read the thorough review submitted by owner LisaRex on 12-31-08. She did a very thorough review with great observations and remarks. A must read for anybody thinking of exchanging into this overpriced place, IMO!




billhall said:


> *New Review *
> 
> 
> Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North
> ...


----------



## billhall (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pahio at Kauai Beach Villas, Kauai, 2/21/2009*

*New Review *


Pahio at Kauai Beach Villas 
Reviewer:  Trudy Stellar​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 15, 2009)

*Kahana Beach Vacation Club, Maui, 6/4/2009*

*New Review *


Kahana Beach Vacation Club 
Reviewer:  Richard Nimtz​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 15, 2009)

*Sands of Kahana, Maui, 6/6/09*

*New Review *


Sands of Kahana 
Reviewer:  Richard Nimtz​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 21, 2009)

*Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club, Oahu, 6/10/2009*

*New Review *


Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club 
Reviewer:   Richard Navert​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 21, 2009)

*Hawaiian Sun Holidays at The Waikiki Banyan, Oahu, 6/6/09*

*New Review *


Hawaiian Sun Holidays at The Waikiki Banyan 
Reviewer:   Dawn Brandenburg​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 21, 2009)

*Marriott's Maui Ocean Club, Maui, 5/09/09*

*New Review *


Marriott's Maui Ocean Club  
Reviewer:   Robert Bornstein​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 21, 2009)

*Makai Club at Princeville, Kauai,  Updated info...*

*New Review *


Makai Club at Princeville        with 2 pictures of renovated unit 908
Reviewer:   Lee Boylan​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 26, 2009)

*Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas, Kauai, 6/21/09*

*New Review *


Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas 
Reviewer:  Carol Velasco​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## wilma (Jun 27, 2009)

billhall said:


> *New Review *
> 
> 
> Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas
> Reviewer:  Carol Velasco​Island: Kauai​



Maybe I'm doing something wrong, but I'm not seeing this review


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 27, 2009)

Hmmmm....I don't see it either.  I will let Bill know.


----------



## billhall (Jun 27, 2009)

It's there now.   A very busy week and I must have gotten out of sync


----------



## billhall (Jun 28, 2009)

*Hilton Hawaiian Village - Kalia Tower, Oahu, 6/21/09*

*New Review *


HGVC at the Hilton Hawaiian Village - Kalia Tower 
Reviewer:   Shawn & Stefanie Thacker​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 30, 2009)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North, Maui, 2/01/09*

*New Review *


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North 
Reviewer:  Greg Buchanan​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

